# Man what a deal!



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

They can't even do stoopid very well. Just a heads up they are learning how to make fake names.... still can't figure out equipment prices.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Nope, it's purty funny sometimes....you can spot them from a mile away. But obviously some people can't, otherwise they surely wouldn't continue with the fishing. I like when I advertise hay on CL and they send me an email saying they're interested in my item and would like to purchase large amounts of my "item", but of course they are in another country but they have a guy, seems like he was kin in some kinda way....and he would handle the transaction for the "item".....hard to believe folks fall for it, but I guess they do.
I'd surely give him the 22k for that 6430 and I'm bettin' He's got a piece of swamp land to sell as well, seeings how he's a realtor and all.....


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Crazy just how much of that crap is out there. Just saw this scam listed by "Jolene Starr, M. D." a couple days ago.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Ha, they’re everywhere...Wonder if that MX15 rotary mower comes with it


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Here's an even better deal! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Ever notice it is John Deere equipment that's being used in the scams? This must mean John Deere's are scams


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

Where do the scammers get the pay off? I suckered so much as sending a "I want to come see it with my checkbook in hand". They never replayed. Or was the email I got 6 months to 2 years latter "that you have been hacked,pay off or we put your naked pictures out" where their prophet was to come from? Oh I did not pay.lol And no of you said you had to pay to not see me again. lol lol lol

You mean someone would send money without having a clue where the tractor is,or runs?????????????


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I guess they do Ray, seems absurd to me but there’s apparently some who do....probably a deposit “so they don’t sell it”


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

BWfarms said:


> Ever notice it is John Deere equipment that's being used in the scams? This must mean John Deere's are scams


Nope just that it's the number 1 recognized tractor In the world. That's what happens when you are at the "top of the heap"  I've seen all brands represented by the scammers but it does seem JD is the most used....


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

The "too good to be true" CL ads aren't limited to JD tractors.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Well at least that explains why my JD 5525 has not sold.

Know a lady who will say her thinking does not work as it should all the time. Not making fun of her but she does have an issue. Her husband came home from work and she told him their money problems were over as she had gotten the scam of the big winnings but needed a check to process it. Best I understand he was there quick enough to have their bank prevent the transaction.

Now the rest of the story, he told her something like he ought to bop her noggin and went to pick up supper for them. When he got home with it she had the police waiting on him. Not sure what had for supper. Seriously their house had a major fire around same time when she turned on something to cook and forgot all about it till fire department showed up.

However in all this stay at home time, those ads can be fun. Ask them location of the item if not in the ad. Send them message or call them you will be in that area the next day on a business trip and want to buy it while there. Amazing it has been shipped a few hundred miles for some strange reason. Bet if you replied that is fine, my business partner will be near enough there the next day he can buy it, it will have moved again or SOLD.

Had a four row JD planter for sale about three years back. Had a person with a North Carolina number text me on them. His son was getting into farming and he needed such a planter. He was fine with the price and trusted me on the equipment would buy sight unseen. Planters would be picked up by his person to haul to his son. He happened to tell me the name of his son (no idea if real or not) and his address and I played with him some. His son's address was one of the NC barrier islands. I felt the planters were way too large for his use and refuse to sell them Ending up telling the man he was a fraud and he got really upset. Sold them to a small farmer who was near enough to pull them home.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Tx Jim said:


> The "too good to be true" CL ads aren't limited to JD tractors.


I wouldn't think heated seats would really be a selling feature in TX


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

My daughter owns a '05 Chevy dually with heated seats but she bought it pre-owned so one can't pick/choose options.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

paoutdoorsman said:


> I wouldn't think heated seats would really be a selling feature in TX


Wait just a minute Dana.....I have heated seats in my 6420 
It gets bitter in the winter  so I use that tractor 

But the truth of the matter is this.....eBay, my wife hates it, but I do get some deals occasionally.
Case in point, I bought heated leather seats for my 6420....JD parts price was $2200 for the seats. I ain't gonna tell you what I paid, it'll only piss you off that you don't have them


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Skid steers are another item that is frequently used by the fraudsters to entice the unwary. I've been keeping an eye out for a decent priced skid steer, see a lot advertized on Craig's List for $12-15000 that should sell for $30k plus. It's gotten so bad, that if I decide to pull the trigger on one, I'll probably go to a dealer.....


----------



## swall01 (Jun 10, 2018)

https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-05-05/darwin-couple-lose-20000-to-tractor-ad-scammers/12214526


----------

